

Why I won’t be returning my Microsoft Surface RT - edandersen
http://www.edandersen.com/2012/10/28/why-i-wont-be-returning-my-microsoft-surface-rt/

======
ricardobeat

        I really am sick of lugging around proper laptops when I could just remote into a beefy machine under my desk
    

VNC/etc has worked fine on iPads for years. What makes the Surface better than
an iPad + bluetooth keyboard?

~~~
edandersen
It supports pointer devices. The covers have trackpads built in and USB mice
work a treat.

~~~
ricardobeat
Ok, so what makes it better than a laptop then? The touchscreen which you
don't use? I don't get what's new about it.

------
TopTrix
Thats true. Buy Microsoft Surface, Only if you know, what you are buying. Keep
the Surface with you. It is going to be a Huge hit. Peoples will find out the
drawbacks, not only find out- but there is a race among few Apple fanboys to
write huge posts about showcasing negatives.

